# Data Quality Policy



## محمد حسن نصر (29 مايو 2008)

* Data Quality Policy*


----------



## صناعي1 (31 مايو 2008)

أخي هل الملف يعمل؟
لم يعمل عندي


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (5 يونيو 2008)

فك الضغط وان شاء الله حيشتغل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم محمد حسن نصر

قمت بفك الضغط
ولم يفتح الملف

ولاحظت ان الملف محفوظ على امتداد " docx "

ولا ادري ان كان هناك برنامج خاص لفتح الملف 
ام انه doc وليس docx

ارجو التوضيح
او اعادة رفعه ثانيا لطفا لا امرا​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 يونيو 2008)

الامتداد .docx اعتقد إنه خاص بـوورد 2007م . إذا عندك ميكروسوفت وورد 2007 راح يفتح معك ، أما 2003 و قبل ما راح يفتح .


----------



## صناعي1 (9 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم قمت بفتح الملف و هو عبارة عن ملف وورد فارغ (لاحظ ان حجم المرفق هو 176 بايت فقط)


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (10 يونيو 2008)

Data Quality Policy


----------



## starmoooon (14 يونيو 2008)

thank you Very Much


----------

